# Panguitch lake plans, rotenone?



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Last I heard they found some chubs in Panguitch. I am assuming they are going to treat the lake with rotenone again but I can't find anything definitive on the subject.

Does anyone know what the state plans on doing with Panguitch lake going forward?

Thanks


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

My understanding was that they found 1 chub. No plans to do anything different at the moment. I'm sure they'll be watching the nets this spring when they sample again. If more chubs are found, I would guess they would come back and stock wipers before making plans to rotenone.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH, wipers have shown to be very good at controlling chub populations, right?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yes. They have done a great job at places like Minersville, and are also stocked in places like Otter Creek and Newcastle for this very reason.

The nice thing with using wipers is that they are sterile -- so if managers decide that wipers are no longer desired, for whatever reason, they simply stop stocking them and they disappear.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Probably much cheaper than rotenone as well? And give people a chance to catch fish in the process too! 

Wipers on the fly rod are a total rush, just in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Will be interesting to see. Fishery still seems plenty healthy as of January.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It should be healthy, I mean, that's why the regulations are in place.

While disappointing (the chub find), it isn't anything to be alarmed at yet.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Wipers on the fly rod are a total rush, just in case anyone is wondering.


You can say that again.

There is no doubt about it is when a wiper takes your fly. They take care of setting the hook for you.:mrgreen:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Will wipers thrive at that elevation? If so, let's get some in Navajo. They'll be 15 pounds in three years.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

neverdrawn said:


> Will wipers thrive at that elevation? If so, let's get some in Navajo. They'll be 15 pounds in three years.


Newcastle is 5,440ft

Minersville is 5,500ft

Otter creek is 6,400ft

Panguitch is 8,200ft

Navajo is 9,050ft

I would be very happy if wipers could survive in Panguitch lake. But it does have a lot of grassy shallows so they might do well there.

I really doubt the wipers could make it at Navajo, but that would also be awesome.

That being said I am no expert on wipers and where they can survive....


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies, I am happy to hear they aren't planning on treating the lake.

I am looking forward to some spring fishing up there. I didn't want to get my hopes up, but it sounds like it should be game on.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

elevation certainly is a concern with wipers. This is why many are still skeptical about Scofield - and it's lower than Panguitch. But I think it would be worth a try.

Navajo has it's own problems -- specifically oxygen. There is a reason the rainbow trout don't survive up there. Wipers would be no different. 

The brook trout and splake can get on the springs and make it - but if they venture out too early when that ice is coming off, they'll die too.



NS -- you should have no concerns for spring fishing at Panguitch. If chubs ever do start impacting that fishery, we'll have plenty of advanced notice. It won't be an overnight change - more like a slow death. I don't think it will happen any time soon.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Share trip reports as my season wrapped up already. Our little lady jumped into the world several weeks early so my life for a while will depend on living vicariously through others time in the field. 

Share those photos, as I'm going to miss ice off!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats backcountry. 
Your life will never be the same. 
In a good way !!


----------

